# need quick advice



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

Last night I got momo out as usual and i noticed her mouth seemed swollen. there was a bit of a lump. as far as i can tell she has been eating but to make sure i counted in her food and checked this morning sure enough she has eaten. but tonight the swelling seems worse. i am going to get to a vet tomorrow if one will see me if not it will be tuesday. i gave her some mealies...nothing wrong there she gobbled them down and isnt showing any sign of pain however i am worried. i have attatched the best pic i could get it looks like some sort of absess anyone got any advice till i get to a vet?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Did you check her mouth to see if there was a piece of food stuck or anything else? I can't see the lump in the pic. She needs to see a vet asap if she has swelling in the mouth. I would moisten her food until you get answers.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

i tried looking in her mouth but she was having non of it! the lump is the pink looking bit on her mouth it looks like a blister. would you just use water to moisten her food?


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, use water to moisten it. looks like maybe the tongue is swollen. She could have gotten poked. I had a baby once that had that happen.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

what did you do to get it better? i was really worried last night but less now i know she is still eating but sooner the vet tells me she will be ok the better! i will keep you posted
here is a better pic of it


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

I can't remember what the vet gave her. Most likely antibiotics and Prednesone. I also had to syringe feed the baby she was only about 4 weeks old.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

this is off topic, I have nothing to add about her mouth as I trust Hedgiepets advice, but I did notice she needs her nails trimmed, they shouldn't be curled over like that. Good luck with her mouth.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

nikki said:


> this is off topic, I have nothing to add about her mouth as I trust Hedgiepets advice, but I did notice she needs her nails trimmed, they shouldn't be curled over like that. Good luck with her mouth.


they just grow like that at the front that is as short as hers will go any shorter they bleed its weird they never used to do that and its only the front! they have just been trimmed they seem to grow really curly


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I hope that your hedgehog is ok. Let us know what the vet says. 

About the nail problem. Quigley's nails are a bit curly too but your hedgehog's do seem long. If they are right at the quick you have to clip them as much as you can weekly until the quick recedes. If they aren't trimmed often enough for a while then the quick grows out into the nail and makes the nail long like that.


----------



## pammie (Aug 31, 2008)

ok we went to the vet this morning. they gassed her and said there is a large growth inside her mouth they think it is probably cancer so have sent away a sample. they said there is not much they can really do if it is just make her remaining time more comfortable. there is a chance it is some sort of infection but they dont think so. we have been given anti biotics for now to stop her mouth becoming infected and i need to wait 7 -10 days to get the results. im totally heartbroken! i love my little mo i'll keep you all updated on her progress.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this. Thank goodness you took her in right away so at least you know and can make plans for her care and pain relief. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such a good mommy to take her immediately. My heart breaks for you and your baby girl. I know you will just love her and spoil her, and cuddle her until you know it is time. I will still say a prayer that it could be an infection. How sad this could be happening to this sweet little girl, but how lucky she is to be with you.


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I hope the tests come back with good results and that all will be well for you and your hedgie, you did great to get her in so quickly.


----------

